# Goodbye Nymeria



## fishyrael (Mar 19, 2018)

It is with the heaviest heart that I say goodbye to Nymeria today. She was my first fish. I had her for ten months, and I estimate her age to have been about a year and a half. She was lost far too young after a long and brave battle with dropsy. 

Nymeria was purple with pink fins. She was aloof, and ruled well in her 10-gallon community tank. She ruled her catfish siblings with an iron fin. She didn't seem to like me very much, but I loved her like crazy. 

Nymeria's passing was eased by clove oil at around 9:30 am on January 19th, 2019. She is survived by her betta brother, Atlas, her cory catfish brothers, Jaime and Tyrion, her cory catfish sisters, Cersei and Little, and her snail brother, Snailbert. 

Rest in peace, Nymeria, first of her name. You've swum across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

RIP Nymeria


----------



## TheVanillaMacaron (Sep 21, 2018)

Rest in peace, Nymeria!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Nymeria


----------

